

Show HN: MassageJoy is Exec for Massage Therapy - _lex

Hi HN,<p>The best advice to founders usually includes "Make a Painkiller, not a Vitamin" - and we took that advice to heart.<p>So we're delivering what's essentially Morphine-as-a-Service: Press a button, and get a Massage delivered to you.<p>We've painstakingly poured over every detail of the massage industry to try to modernize how people get Massage Therapy,  to perfect our customer experience, and to get the best massage therapists we could find. But only so much can be done pre-launch. So we're launching our beta now.<p>Book online at http://www.massagejoyspa.com, or give us a call at 650.681.0596<p>We're in beta, so everything won't be perfect. But we're good at listening - give us a try and let us know how we can do better. You can reach me directly at ssebro@massagejoyspa.com anytime.<p>-----------
Why we're doing this:<p>You book massage therapy when you're either in pain or stressed out. It's the worst time to be forced to commute, fight traffic and search for parking. Instead, just book online at http://www.massagejoyspa.com, or give us a call at 650.681.0596. Our android and iOS apps are coming soon.
======
_lex
Hey HN, we really want your support and your feedback - I'll be hanging our
here in the comments and I'll be as responsive as possible. We serve the SF
Peninsula: Palo Alto, East Palo Alto, Stanford, Atherton, Mountain View,
Portola Valley, Menlo Park, Redwood City, Los Altos & Los Altos Hills -
basically anywhere 15 miles from Stanford, CA. If you're somewhere that isn't
listed, but you're in the area, we'll still come to you.

Clickable link : <http://www.massagejoyspa.com>

------
slater
I understand why you mention it (both make you feel good), but are you sure
you want to draw lines between your service and a much-abused substance known
to be highly addictive?

~~~
_lex
We also thought about saying Aspirin-As-A-Service.

The truth is, it's a much more dangerous risk for us to die without anyone
knowing we exist.

~~~
slater
How about NOT going down the medical route entirely?

Instead, you're the first Happiness-As-A-Service (HAAS) company in the world!

~~~
_lex
That would be awesome, and it was our first idea, but it doesn't work.

It would draw direct issues - there are seedy massage providers out there
offering sexual services under the guise of "massage".

So it's very dangerous to use the words "massage" and "happy" together. You'll
start ranking on google for some very questionable queries.

------
tait
Coverage area on front page and in marketing would waste a bunch fewer
people's time.

~~~
_lex
I'll add it to the ask HN now, and to the app later today. Thanks!!!

For others who see this comment: We serve the SF Peninsula: Palo Alto, East
Palo Alto, Stanford, Atherton, Mountain View, Portola Valley, Menlo Park,
Redwood City, Los Altos & Los Altos Hills - basically anywhere 15 miles from
Stanford, CA. If you're somewhere that isn't listed, but you're in the area,
we'll still come to you.

